# Bone head the Talking Skull



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Has anyone seen this yet? Curious to know if the jaw moves. I wonder if it could be hacked to behave like a Boris.

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/bone-head-the-talking-skull/#more-info


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Ugh, doesn't look like they have specs posted. Gotta do SOMETHING impressive for $30 bucks (looks around nervously) - I would hope.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

My local Spirit store opens next weekend - I'll check it out. Might be worth snagging one after they go on sale.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Take a look here, Otaku - this appears to be the same item and it has more information:

http://www.buycostumes.com/Bone-Head-Talking-Skull/64282/ProductDetail.aspx


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like a talkin skull with a spine - literally. With Gemmy's going for 10-15 bucks don't think this guy is worth twice that for just a spine piece. 

I'll keep an eye out for it in our Spirit when they open.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Terrormaster said:


> Looks like a talkin skull with a spine - literally. With Gemmy's going for 10-15 bucks don't think this guy is worth twice that for just a spine piece.
> 
> I'll keep an eye out for it in our Spirit when they open.


Agreed. After looking through the other talking skull products on BuyCostumes, I think I see what happened to the Boris skulls.

Thanks, RoxyBlue - there's some interesting hackables on that site.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Looks good and is a nice price but they want over $50 to ship to Australia!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

For 50,you can get a servo and bucky head.


----------

